# U of U Outdoor Recreation Program



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll be attending the U this fall and found out about this program on campus and am pretty excited about it.    Have any of you younger guys/gals used it before? It's an outdoor program that rents out camping and boating gear for extremely low costs and they conduct snowshoeing and hiking excursions. Here's the website: www.utah.edu/campusrec


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used their canoes a few times, not bad!


----------

